# Alsation/collie cross Behaviour



## Claire_g123 (Jun 28, 2011)

Hello
I have a collie/alsation cross, female, 9months old. We have had her for just over a week and in the first couple of days she was really quiet and shy. As she has started opening up a little more i have noticed she is a bit too rough with other dogs in the park. She has nipped 3 dogs and made them yelpand turn to bite her back. We have another dog, a 9 month old collie/terrier cross who is very small but seems to play quite rough with Elsa (the alsation). She never seems to fight back with him when he is biting her and pulling on her fur etc and I split them up if I think she doesnt look in the mood to play with him but I am worried that his behaviour is having an effect on how she is with other dogs in the park?

any advice would be much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

You have a mix of two herding breeds (granted the GSD is an all around working dog, herding being one of the tasks), what do you expect is going to happen? Nipping is not only a puppy thing but a herding thing. 

Both your dogs are puppies, they are going to play bite and nip. You just have to teach them when it is appropriate and when it is not. Also when your herding mix gets older you might want to look into giving the dog a job to do, that should help curb any unwanted energy.


----------



## Claire_g123 (Jun 28, 2011)

She is not a border collie cross. Are all collies herding dogs? I only know a lot about border collies tbh. I just need to know what the best thing to do is when she nips another dog. I feel awful when she does it and its at the point now where i think I should stop letting her off her lead because im scared she may hurt another dog.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Yes Rough/Smooth collies are herding breeds (i.e Lassie). Nips are not going to hurt the other dogs, I bet you some of those dogs when they were younger did the same thing. The best teacher is an older dog (next to you that is). I would teach her to keep her teeth to herself though, as not all dogs will tolerate it. When she goes to nip, say no/aht/out etc. and when she does it praise her.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

I have cattle dogs, the quintessential nipper lol. Sometimes Jo (my 9 month old puppy) will nip at Izze's heels & really tick her off, I first let Izze tell her, if she isn't listening to her I remove her from play with a time out & she has to watch the rest of the session from the yard (which is usually kicking a soccer ball for Izze). Also the other dogs will tell her what is acceptable & what is notas well.


----------

